
YouTube is testing new embed dark pattern - nathanyz
https://twitter.com/swarmifyvideo/status/1303706700294295553
======
explorigin
Subtle advertisement for poster's company.

~~~
nathanyz
It's fair to say we are hyper aware of these issues because these are some of
the reasons we suggest people move off of YouTube embeds in their own
websites.

I believed it is also relevant to the HN audience in general that this pattern
is being tested currently which shows a pattern on the YouTube side of
extracting more and more value from the relationship they have with users.

Bringing light to these changes whether you use our service or not is relevant
I think.

